# Ceramic Kiln for Drying Wood



## BrianV (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a piece of Pecan that I am wanting to make into a lazy Susan. It is still pretty green as I can still see the moisture in the center. The pecan was cut about 4-5 months ago and has been sitting in my hot Texas warehouse. I have access to a large ceramic pottery kiln but I have no idea how long or at what temp to dry the wood. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks Brian

http://s771.photobucket.com/user/theseatshop/media/BV/IMG_4968_zpsd4fcad06.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know how low you can set pottery kilns to, but I'd be surprised if you can get it low enough to kiln dry wood. I've never kiln dried, but I think the range is 150ish. You'll need to double check me on that. Typical wait time for air drying is 1 year per inch of thickness, though some say it goes faster than that. If you have the time, it is probably worth waiting for it to air dry.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The best way to dry wood is low and slow. Trying to accelerate the process may well ruin the wood.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You don't say how thick your pecan is but 4-5 months in a "hot, Texas warehouse" should have it down to below 15% MC. Unless it has been covered up with no air flow around it.


----------

